

When SEO Fails: Single Channel Dependency and the End of Tutorspree - nedwin
http://www.aaronkharris.com/when-seo-fails-single-channel-dependency-and-the-end-of-tutorspree

======
_sentient
It's interesting to read a thorough postmortem of this variety. I think
adversity can help unmask all sorts of problems that can be hidden by
unrelated success.

We've seen similar stories played out in many US companies post-recession.
Many of these companies saw significant efficiency boosts after hard times
forced them to analyze their operations and optimize production.

